# Whos collection is this?



## Illum (Jul 16, 2006)

I stumbled onto this site
http://hometown.aol.com/charnes5/

and jeezez...Its got everything from Surefires to Quad Luxeons to kids lights


----------



## Sigman (Jul 16, 2006)

Pretty sure that belongs to our very own "LarryC" here at the CPF!


----------



## metalhed (Jul 16, 2006)

Just a cheap plug, I guess, but I've had Charnes' site listed for quite a while now....:thumbsup:...and you're right, he has a great collection there.

If you're interested in other CPF'ers sites, you might want to check out some of the other hobby sites I have listed in my directory.

FlashlightNews Hobbyist Directory


Or not...


----------



## LarryC (Jul 17, 2006)

That's me.
The charnes5 page is the old page. The new page is
www.hometown.aol.com/ljcharnes


----------



## Illum (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks, LarryC

was that a shoe rack you put your 2D torchesv on? or was it custom built?


----------



## LarryC (Jul 17, 2006)

No, it was an old glass coke bottle rack.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 17, 2006)

What's that humoungously long black Mag?


----------



## Chucula (Jul 17, 2006)

yes what IS that massively long light :lolsign:


----------



## Illum (Jul 17, 2006)

Chucula said:


> yes what IS that massively long light :lolsign:



To go with that massively long LEdlenser V24 :lolsign:

Where did you find the lights desguised as soda bottles?


----------



## Sigman (Jul 17, 2006)

Larry - Larry - Larry, 

You are one sick puppy!! (And I'm jealous!  ) The collection is growing, eh? NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LarryC (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello again,

If you are talking about the long light on the newer web page to the right of the Mr. Bulk Assault & Battery it is a Kel-lite Baton Light. On the left of the A&B is a 6D Mag-lite.

Thanks Sigman, It grows when funds are available  .


----------

